# Stixx Mixx



## Jono90 (16/2/19)

Hey everybody! 

Anyone tried stixx mixx yet? 

I got 7 of them yesterday and mixed them up single flavour. 

All at 10% and straight after the shake, Not much flavour from most of them.

I was thinking it must be that they haven't steeped yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (16/2/19)

I just heard of Stixx Mixx today, where it said in a tobacco recipe I’m planning to mix up that you can add it in at 2-4%. Since this is NET, I’m very interested, so looking forward to hopefully hearing more about Stixx Mixx from others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (16/2/19)

Jono90 said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> Anyone tried stixx mixx yet?
> 
> ...


From what I’ve read they’re about a 2 week steep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500 (17/2/19)

I have used Stixx Mixx before, these are Naturally Extracted Tobaccos. Visit their website for recommended percentages as a single mix. These might not be for everyone, NET's are typically thin and don't give much mouth feel or texture since there are no artificial components to the flavour. They may also gunk up your coils since the may have sugars etc. from the tobacco extract. I think they recommend leaving it for a week to steep but technically NET's have already been through the steep process.

There are a few recipes on ATF and ELR that might be worth mixing up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## GSM500 (17/2/19)

If anyone is interested in trying these NET flavours, and only wanted to start with one of them, I would suggest A+ Blend.

I had a brief conversation with the owner of Stixx Mixx a few months back and from this conversation I derived that A+ Blend was possibly the most versatile in the range and a best seller.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Jono90 (17/2/19)

Well so far i been vaping the kentucky Virginian and its actually pretty good. its seems to be one of the stronger ones. I think im also used to artificial flavours and their intensity. So its takes some getting used to a natural flavour and its characteristics.
Also i recently tried rodeo and was absolutely blown away by it. But thats not just N.E.T so it makes sense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (18/2/19)

@Jono90 Rodeo is most definitely a winning tobacco juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jono90 (20/2/19)

a Little update.. I have tried havana primed and i think its the strongest so far. and i very true cigar flavour without a doubt. so definitely one for the cigar lovers. 
I also tried butter rum Cavendish and aged burley.. a little lighter in flavour but i decided to combine them together and i must say both at 5% are better than one at 10%.
I got some concentrates coming tomorrow and im going to try an attempt at my version of @GregF Rum and maple using the aged burley and butter rum Cavendish as a base. i removed a few of the concentrates from his version (as per personal preference) and im also adding some dark fire stixx mixx. 
Looking forward to it! Ill update once i mix and give it a short steep!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jono90 (23/2/19)

So i decided to try out my mix. 
And wow! even with just 2 days steep. Its pretty awesome.
My mix went as follows

5% butter rum Cavendish (SM)
5% aged burley (SM)
2.5% Dark fire (SM)
2% Burley (FA)
1% Virginia (FA)
2.5% Maple (FA)
2.5% Rum (FA)
.5% Custard (FA)
.5% Vienna cream (FA)

Im pretty sure one could drop the Stixx Mixx percentages down and still get a good result. I purely went with 5% as i had them mixed solo at 10% but i would probably go with 4%

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/19)

That sounds great @Jono90
Have no idea what it would taste like but as a recipe - it looks very tasty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

